# Boehm-Baroque Flute



## Guest

How many here play baroque and Boehm flute ?? Just interested that's all, and how do you find one compared to the other, Technically, sound, etc
And does not French music just seem made for the Flute?


----------



## Head_case

Can't say I do. 

Aulos make an affordable one out of high quality ABS plastic resin though! 

French music had its flute days (or epoch). These days, the best flute music is made for string quartet (j/k).

Are there many modifications required for a standard C concert or alto flute player to play baroque flute? I thought these were tuned a bit like the the flute d'amore and were a minor third below the C concert flute or something. A Bb would be interesting, but my brain gets full easily just by transposing for the alto as it is. Years ago I could do it by sight-reading. Now it's like ... I'm operating on a 1.33Ghz brain processor and cannot compute .... how to transpose .... without a 3 second delay. A semi-quaver has never sounded so long!


----------

